#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-29
<bkerensa> valorie: http://benjaminkerensa.com/2011/11/28/ubuntu-local-jam-debian-bug-squash
<bkerensa> If you are in our neck of the woods
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> not likely, but who knows what the future holds?
<valorie> holiday season will be about three times busier than usual
<valorie> between my daddy's issues and appointments, GCI, and regular stuff
<valorie> good luck, though
<bkerensa> Yeah :D I probably wont even be there the whole day unless I'm bribed with booze or food :P
<tenach> o/
<valorie> congratulations on membership, tenach!
<tenach> Thanks valorie!
<bkerensa> hi tenach
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> valorie: You guys should nudge tenach for that role we were talking about the other day :P
<tenach> What role would that be, bkerensa?
<bkerensa> LoCo Lead :P
 * bkerensa is mostly joking about
<tenach> Well... I do want to be more active in the LoCo...
<tenach> hahaha
<valorie> we do need someone(s) to step up
 * valorie is swamped atm
<valorie> off to see daddy.....
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-30
<anjilslaire> weirdness...
<anjilslaire> my whois says my freenode connection is:
<anjilslaire>  pratchett.freenode.net :Rennes, France
<anjilslaire> but I'm sitting on a local noa-net connection in western Wa....
<anjilslaire> local isp, not comcast, etc.
<valorie> essage of the day:
<valorie> [15:49] [MOTD] - Welcome to kornbluth.freenode.net in Frankfurt, DE, EU. 
<valorie> I think it's sorta random
<valorie> Pratchett, so great.....
<valorie> off to dinner
<anjilslaire> lol, thanks
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-01
<cj> o/
<tenach> o/
<tenach> Hallo there.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-02
 * seattlegaucho reporting from his new job
<seattlegaucho> ... now an OSX user
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, gtfo 
<androidbruce> blasphemy ;) 
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, congrats on the new gig though. what is it?
<seattlegaucho> sr mysql dba :)
<seattlegaucho> I'm going to be running (k)ubuntu on a VM pretty soon to play w/ my usual tool chain
<seattlegaucho> but at least I got Quassel on the mac 
<bkerensa> :D
<seattlegaucho> Yay! Kubuntu running on a VM ... now to get a server instance running
<Salt> valorie, althara : lfnw reg is open fyi
<valorie> cool
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-03
<anjilslaire> I've actually switched to Kubuntu due to Unity running terribly on my system.
<anjilslaire> KDE running smoother/faster. Whodda thunk?
<valorie> no surprise to ME, lol
<valorie> I've been a KDE user for around 10 years
<ievans3024> if a user is not part of the right groups, would xdm/gdm/kdm not allow that user to log in?
<tenach> Woo, finally made a hackergotchi!
<valorie> riddell made mine, I still don't know how
<tenach> This is the first time I've ever done it. :D
<valorie> I guess I'll see it in planet!
<valorie> if I get time to read it
<tenach> and after I finish setting up planet.
<valorie> I've been promoting 30 hours per day for awhile now, but so far, still stuck with 24
<valorie> not enough!
<tenach> Indeed!
<tenach> What have you been promooting?
<tenach> er, Promoting.
<valorie> longer days, so I can get more done
<valorie> sun keeps setting early though, and the clocks haven't changed
<tenach> Aye..
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-26
<factor> Hello anyone active
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-11-29
<valorie> happy Thanksgivukkuh to all
